# Expensive Wallet



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Just looking at Wallets today as mine as worn out as it was a cheap one and was looking at 'investing' a little more cash towards a nice one that should last a few years, do you guys think its worth spending £100 plus on a wallet or am I (Well Mrs) better off saving her cash and I just get a another cheapy?

Any of you guys have a nice wallet?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a few in a drawer, no specific make. I occasionally rotate them. I buy them on holiday when I suss out the nice leather shops in places like Cyprus or Rhodes...no fakes though! I usually don't spend more than about €40 after haggling.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a couple of Animal wallets, one leather and one canvas and they are great, plus my grandson thinks I'm cool :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

How old is he? :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a Giudi wallet that cost about £50. It is genuine leather and made in Italy. This is the second one I have had, the first one which was exactly the same I had for just over ten years (bought that one in Rome) but it started to look tatty so I thought it was time to update to a new one. I won't recommend the place I got my second one from, it was in this country but he was a complete t*t, if you search for them they will come up and you could just order one from Italy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I once bought a BMW M series wallet when I was about 17. A black leather one with the tri-stipe. It cost me a weeks earning in about 1991.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I need a new wallet as well and I think that anything that holds your money, cards, id, and various other important stuff needs to be of good quality. You wouldn't want your wallet to break into pieces after a few months of use or drop your valuables onto the floor through tears in the leather/fabric.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

three guesses who made mine...


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

A lot more men interested in a nice wallet than I thought. My Mrs is nagging me as mine as worn out and ripped in the corners so she said she would buy me a nice wallet for our holidays in August and was considering a Gucci or Prada.

That Cartier you have Thomasr is a little beauty, must have a look at those also but I suspect it's not going to be within my Mrs budget :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never had a wallet for as long as I can remember. Just something else to lose or misplace.

So £100 sounds like a lot to me

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I would be lost without mine although it's just full of receipts mainly and out of date breakdown cover cards haha.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's one of those things, once you bite the bullet and ditch it you never look back and you'll have a hundred notes for another watch.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> It's one of those things, once you bite the bullet and ditch it you never look back and you'll have a hundred notes for another watch.


 Don't think my Mrs would put £100 towards another watch sadly lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was going to suggest a money clip but I've just had a look at the prices of some of them

:swoon:

http://www.montblanc.com/en-gb/collection/men-s-accessories/money-clips/104731-money-clip.html?mid=1036um820549&mkwid=s9ibKGaGy_dm&pcrid=82935023461&kword=&match=&plid=&gclid=CNKhpqLQ38wCFYu6GwodvDEOHg


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm going to get one of those italian-made leather wallets that go for 30$ or so. They seem alright. However I'll need to "feel" one first before buying. My current one is made of pretty good leather and lasted me for almost 10 years...


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I was going to suggest a money clip but I've just had a look at the prices of some of them
> 
> :swoon:
> 
> http://www.montblanc.com/en-gb/collection/men-s-accessories/money-clips/104731-money-clip.html?mid=1036um820549&mkwid=s9ibKGaGy_dm&pcrid=82935023461&kword=&match=&plid=&gclid=CNKhpqLQ38wCFYu6GwodvDEOHg


 Can't imagine people would have much cash left to clip together after buying that :swoon:



gimli said:


> I'm going to get one of those italian-made leather wallets that go for 30$ or so. They seem alright. However I'll need to "feel" one first before buying. My current one is made of pretty good leather and lasted me for almost 10 years...


 I will have to have a look at some of the italian made ones and see if I can track any where local that sells them as you say ideally you would want to hold them and see what the quality and stitching etc.. is like


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's funny when I go out all I have is a few quids in one pocket and my cigs in the other and that's it.

Big M on the other hand takes a handbag that looks like a small suitcase with everything barr the kitchen sink.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Orvis did some quite nice ones at around £50-£75 but it looks like their UK range has dwindled somewhat since I bought mine a good few years ago. The USA site has a much larger selection.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I replace my wallet every two years as they wear out so quickly, or get discoloured by denim pockets.

I have a nice Ted Baker black leather at the moment, but my last one was my favourite, John Rocha brown leather. They stopped making it, so couldn't replace.

Good luck with your search. With a £100 budget, there are plenty of great options.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I had quite a few cheaper wallets over the years but splashed out on a Mulberry one a couple of years back and very happy I did. This has been used daily for about 18 months with only occasionally being swapped out for my shell cordovan wallet a member on another forum made.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

SIB said:


> I had quite a few cheaper wallets over the years but splashed out on a Mulberry one a couple of years back and very happy I did. This has been used daily for about 18 months with only occasionally being swapped out for my shell cordovan wallet a member on another forum made.


 I bought a Mulberry about 4 years ago, and it has been very good. I would recommend them


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers guys another few names to look into and that mulberry one also looks fantastic, dare I be cheeky and ask how much that mulberry one set you back?


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

carlgulliver said:


> Cheers guys another few names to look into and that mulberry one also looks fantastic, dare I be cheeky and ask how much that mulberry one set you back?


 RRP is £195 but I got it at either 20% or 25% off so around £150. It's the mini trifold model and it's only 10cm x 9cm but spaces for 9 credit cards plus 2 "hidden" pockets, clear ID holder and notes slot. More than I was really looking to spend but it suited my needs perfectly (small but plenty space for cards and no metal poppers) so bit the bullet and went for it and very glad I did :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

My wife bought me a Paul Smith one for Christmas a couple of years ago. It's nice but isn't wearing very well. I doubt it was cheap.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Mine cost £10 off ebay. It's a second-hand BerBa modele depose. French, soft leather, stitched and rolled edges. I've had it for about four years.

I wouldn't pay more than £20 for a wallet on principle :swoon: .


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dont buy a branded shop one. Buy one from a British leather worker who makes them by hand. Same with belts, should be £45 - £85, more for very fancy leather....


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

I recently bought a Secrid wallet, and would recommended them.

Got it online from 'slim wallet junkies' !?! Funny name but the service was very good.

Mark


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Earlier I neglected to mention Arnold Leather Goods. They have a good range at reasonable prices. It's where I got the leather belt (actually I bought 6 of them in different styles) that I took a picture of in this watch strap thread. Look closely at their pictures as, occasionally, you'll find items that will have a generic logo embossed on them as they make branded for items for other companies as well as selling direct to the public.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's another good place to try:

https://ashlandleather.com/

They use Horween leather for their wallets so extremely good quality and the CXL is great. I was going to buy a "Johnny the Fox" wallet from them before I went with the Mulbery. If you do think about getting one check the hight of a £20 or a £50 if you carry them as these are primarliy made for the USA market and their notes are a lot smaller than ours. It says good for notes 80mm high, I don't have a £20 or a £50 to test but a £10 seems to be 76ish mm


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers guys for all the suggestions, I didn't realise there was so much choice and after looking at a few different ones I think I may need to start a collection as theres loads to choose from that I now want :swoon:

Well my partner popped out of a shop today with a bag and inside was my new wallet as a surprise and I luckily i love it :laugh: Heres a couple of pics, probably wont be to everyone's taste I must admit. I think I will be getting a Mulberry or Cartier one next when I have permission lol. Heres a link if anyone is interested: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Polo+Ralph+Lauren+Pebble+leather+billfold+wallet/225568009,default,pd.html&_$ja=tsid:44970%7Ccid:184650715%7Cagid:9191808955%7Ctid:aud-77714418879la-98052843955%7Ccrid:53047155715%7Cnw:g%7Crnd:17231558866775912433%7Cdvc:c%7Cadp:1o1%7Cmt:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like that, a bit different to the usual black or brown :thumbsup:


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

VERY nice, love the bright orange!! Definately different from the norm and I mean that in a good way :thumbsup:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumbsup: I was a bit shocked when I opened the box as you say I expected the usual brown or black and this certainly popped. Very happy bunny indeed, it's almost as good as getting a new watch....almost haha


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Faze said:


> I have a couple of Animal wallets, one leather and one canvas and they are great


 This ^ is the correct answer :thumbsup:

I've used Animal wallets for as long as I can remember. No more than a tenner for the canvas ones, and they last ages. In fact, I bought a new one a few weeks ago while on the Isle of Wight, a chandlery in Cowes was selling them half price - I should have bought the lot instead of just one :laugh:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought this one about 6 years ago. Still holding up great, but probably a bit too "hillbilly redneck" for most on this site... :swoon:

http://m.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Mossy-Oak-BreakUp-CrossStitched-Leather-Wallet-Billfold/product/12012014/


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Jdp said:


> I bought this one about 6 years ago. Still holding up great, but probably a bit too "hillbilly redneck" for most on this site... :swoon:
> 
> http://m.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Mossy-Oak-BreakUp-CrossStitched-Leather-Wallet-Billfold/product/12012014/


 Look quite cool actually, I prefer the more plain look but not wrong with liking something different :thumbsup:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

carlgulliver said:


> Look quite cool actually, I prefer the more plain look but not wrong with liking something different :thumbsup:


 I think the brass shotgun base looks good, but sometimes it hangs up on my pants when I put the wallet back in my pocket.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

MMM £100 on a wallet ? no never , as you would expect from a old timer ,some thing appropriate! :laugh:

deano


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

I carried a leather wallet for years..

Now I carry one of these..http://www.heinnie.com/maxpedition-spartan-wallet

Its just perfect for my needs ( to tactical for many I am sure ).


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

My first wallet for my 18th was a Prince Gardner from an uncle who worked in the States. Lasted me into my forties. Now been retired and lives in my shed. Since then the best have had have been a Fossil and this one, an Osprey.










cheers

b

perhaps I'll get a Mulberry one just to p*ss off the 710 :laugh:

cheers

b


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

bill love said:


> My first wallet for my 18th was a Prince Gardner from an uncle who worked in the States. Lasted me into my forties. Now been retired and lives in my shed. Since then the best have had have been a Fossil and this one, an Osprey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That osprey one looks nice and yeah you should certainly go for mulberry take a pic of the 710 face as you show her :thumbsup:

The Ralph Lauren wallet my Mrs got me is started to crease nicely and hopefully will wear nicely


----------

